
AGENT0 Interpreter: Agent-Oriented Programming (1991) - mindcrime
https://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs/project/ai-repository/ai/areas/agents/aop/0.html
======
protomyth
The manual
[http://infolab.stanford.edu/pub/cstr/reports/cs/tr/91/1389/C...](http://infolab.stanford.edu/pub/cstr/reports/cs/tr/91/1389/CS-
TR-91-1389.pdf)

and a video
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOWR6wvY64E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOWR6wvY64E)

and Yoav Shoham's page
[http://robotics.stanford.edu/~shoham/](http://robotics.stanford.edu/~shoham/)
with the Agent paper
[http://robotics.stanford.edu/~shoham/www%20papers/AgentOrien...](http://robotics.stanford.edu/~shoham/www%20papers/AgentOrientedProgrammingAIJ.pdf)

~~~
mindcrime
It doesn't get talked about much these days, from what I can see, but I'm
still fascinated with the whole agent-oriented programming idea, and also
multi-agent systems. In fact, I found out about AGENT0 while reading
Wooldridge's _An Introduction to Multiagent Systems_.

[https://www.amazon.com/Introduction-MultiAgent-Systems-
Micha...](https://www.amazon.com/Introduction-MultiAgent-Systems-Michael-
Wooldridge/dp/0470519460)

